# Think they got it all wrong....



## lottiepony (1 August 2012)

I was lucky enough to see the showjumping phase yesterday and just had to share the following:
My train journeys were fine and i was able to sit down on every tube. The journey back was well organised and the stewards did a fantastic job keeping everyone informed.
I arrived in good time and went straight through security with no long queues.
had an excellent seat and couldn't see many empty seats at all.
Only had to deal with a couple of showers not the lots of rain forecast.
All in all what a pleasant experience the action was fantastic to watch and certainly a once in a lifetime opportunity! Well done Team GB! 

My only criticisms would be not enough food outlets for the amount of people, I spent the longest time queuing to get something to eat. 
The fact that a lot of people didn't stay to watch the individual medal presentation. I understand some people may have had long journeys ahead for them but think the stands were half empty as they were given out. The riders performed amazingly and think it's a pity more people did not stay to see them achieve something so special.

What a awesome day!!!


----------



## misst (1 August 2012)

Completely agree with this (except my home train got stuck outside London Bridge Station for an hour due to signal failure ). Otherwise my journeys were spot on.
Not enough food outlets but I had been on Saturday so took my own

Volunteers were fantastic, the security army guys were so efficient - and the one we asked said he should have been away on holiday this week - so a massive thank you to them for doing a great job with a smile.

It was a really well organised event and one I will remember for a long time


----------



## NR99 (1 August 2012)

Completely agree, well aside from the weather as we were there for day two of dressage.

Fantastic event, well organised and a beautiful memorable setting


----------



## suzi (1 August 2012)

lottiepony said:



			I was lucky enough to see the showjumping phase yesterday and just had to share the following:
My train journeys were fine and i was able to sit down on every tube. The journey back was well organised and the stewards did a fantastic job keeping everyone informed.
I arrived in good time and went straight through security with no long queues.
had an excellent seat and couldn't see many empty seats at all.
Only had to deal with a couple of showers not the lots of rain forecast.
All in all what a pleasant experience the action was fantastic to watch and certainly a once in a lifetime opportunity! Well done Team GB! 

My only criticisms would be not enough food outlets for the amount of people, I spent the longest time queuing to get something to eat. 
The fact that a lot of people didn't stay to watch the individual medal presentation. I understand some people may have had long journeys ahead for them but think the stands were half empty as they were given out. The riders performed amazingly and think it's a pity more people did not stay to see them achieve something so special.

What a awesome day!!!

Click to expand...

Totally agree.

I was there Monday and yesterday and the journey was easy, staff helpful, course and atmosphere amazing.

Only critisicm of yesterday would be the lack of printed running order (I had been told on Monday that one would be available) and the number of food stands and water points.

Had a super time and really looking forward to going back for the SJ as well as seeing hockey on Friday......


----------



## Attie (1 August 2012)

I agree as well. I travelled down on the 4.27 am train from Durham yesterday to be sure of being there in time and I was an hour and half early as travel was so easy! All the volunteers and security people so friendly and helpful, and it was a brilliant day- food queues were unbelievable though... Do they not know how much us horsey people eat?!
Fantastic day!


----------

